# Hello all... Another lost one here re: Visa for SA



## MrsBok (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry for bothering you all right before Xmas, but I really need your advice & knowledge...

I'm married to a South African (I'm British) and He's done his time here of 8 years and would like to return to his 'Home' and you know what... I'm ready to make the move too. Except... I don't have a clue about the Visa proccess I need to go through.

We've been married almost 2 years so I understand that I will need to go the route of a 'Temporary Resident Visa' (??) as we've not been married the 5 required for the Spousal Visa. BUT: Downloaded the form and I am beaten by how to fill it in (so scared of mucking it up) let alone the supporting documents I need.
I have a list of questions and any help/answers will be most greatfully appreciated.

1) Prescribed Form - Whats this<<??
2) 'An official letter from the relevent institution confirming provisional acceptance at that institution...' <<< I can't even understand that one haha
3) Proof of Medical Cover in the Republic?? Does that mean I need to show I am already insured medically in SA before I leave the UK?
4) Sharing financial responsibilities... We don't have a joint bank account or shared bills only shared address.
5) A vaccination Cert. Will a print out of my jabs to date be sufficient?

And lastly (sorry about this) do I HAVE to make an appointment or can we just turn up during the 'Visting Hours for Visa Dept.' at the SA Embassy in London??

I really thank you for taking the time to read this and any help would be great.

**Happy Xmas to you all!!**


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Does the following website not help? It has options where you can ask questions.

Permanent residence | Immigration South Africa | Immigration South Africa


----------



## MrsBok (Dec 22, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Does the following website not help? It has options where you can ask ...


Thanks for the suggestion Johanna, I think its the specific list of questions I have (above) that I'd like answers to & hoping someone here has experianced the proccess. That site will require more info & similar details & often just refers back to office of Home Affairs. 
I was hoping to get a few questions answered within the week as the SA Embassy is closed until further in the New Year but actually open on Thursday. I have all the 'asked for' documents except knowing what else to bring IF they will see me on the Thursday or needing to make an appointment. 
Sounds like I'm in a right old rush but we are just so ready to go ;-)

Thankyou for taking the time to reply & Happy Xmas to you =)


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

MrsBok said:


> Sorry for bothering you all right before Xmas, but I really need your advice & knowledge...
> 
> I'm married to a South African (I'm British) and He's done his time here of 8 years and would like to return to his 'Home' and you know what... I'm ready to make the move too. Except... I don't have a clue about the Visa proccess I need to go through.
> 
> ...


Hi there. You do not say which form you have down loaded but from what you say I am not sure if you have the right one. 

As you are married to an SA citizen but have only been married for two years you are eligible for a Temporary Residence Permit. Had you been in SA already I would have suggested that you applied for the Temporary Residence Permit under the Spousal category however since you are still in the UK and you are applying through the embassy I do not think that the Spousal one is available (I might be wrong) so the permit you should apply for is the Temporary Residence Permit - Relatives Category.

When I applied I supplied the following (get and bring certified copies of everything:-

1. My passport;
2. My husband's passport;
3. My husband's SA ID;
4. Our marriage certificate;
5. My birth certificate;
6. Letter of support from my husband (all it said is that he will support me financially;
7. Radiology Report (you need to print this document from embassy website and get this signed when you get you TB xray);
8. Medical Report (again this can be printed off and you must get your doctor to sign this);
9. Police Certification (you must provide this from any country you have resided in for more than a year since your 18th birthday).
10. Two photographs of me.

I do not believe that I supplied anything else at the time.

I have no idea if you must make an appointment at the embassy but if I were you I would try to get one so that you do not have to make the trip unnecessarily. Also remember to bring everything as if you have forgotten something they will not take your application as they do not accept incomplete applications. Also, if it is the same procedure there as when you apply here, you and your husband will need to have an interview (they want to make sure that your marriage is genuine) when you make your application so be prepared for this. They asked us stupid questions about favorite food, lucky numbers, colour on our walls at home etc etc.

Anyway, if you need any more help, let me know. Good Luck.


----------



## MrsBok (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Saartjie.... Many thanks for the reply.

We decided to gamble on the one open date during the holidays and thankfully (Despite a CRAZY queue) got seen. I think I brought enough supporting papers/documents to sink a ship but all 'appears' OK. They gave me a 'return here' date to 'collect'-Though if this means I've passed approval-I've NO idea :-S

THEN..... We encountered problem number two (I am NEVER gonna moan about filling in British Passport forms again), we have a daughter (1 yr old) and were originally told that as she is mentioned on the Temporary Residency Document - That She'd also be part of MY application.... Not so it seems! So now we are in the middle of another paperwork onslaught to get her a SA Passport!! 

The instructions could do with some refining thats for sure haha, but we now have a whole new proccess to learn (and fast). 

She was born in England and also holds a British Passport-so now we need to get her recognised as part/SA and hopefully She can get 'in' too. 
So glad my Husband is so up for it every time I feel like its impossible.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

MrsBok said:


> Hey Saartjie.... Many thanks for the reply.
> 
> We decided to gamble on the one open date during the holidays and thankfully (Despite a CRAZY queue) got seen. I think I brought enough supporting papers/documents to sink a ship but all 'appears' OK. They gave me a 'return here' date to 'collect'-Though if this means I've passed approval-I've NO idea :-S
> 
> ...


Glad you seemed to have sorted it out. Not sure at all what you would need to do to get your daughter an SA passport. My daughter (14 months) was born here in SA so she has her SA passport as well as her Swedish passport. It took a very long time to sort those out though as the wait for a birth certificate here is about 5 months. As your daughter was born in the UK you can probably use her UK birth certificate for her passport application. Anyway, I am rambling on about stuff I don't know anything about and not helping at all. Good luck with everything. You will love it here. It's the best move we've made.


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> Hi there. You do not say which form you have down loaded but from what you say I am not sure if you have the right one.
> 
> As you are married to an SA citizen but have only been married for two years you are eligible for a Temporary Residence Permit. Had you been in SA already I would have suggested that you applied for the Temporary Residence Permit under the Spousal category however since you are still in the UK and you are applying through the embassy I do not think that the Spousal one is available (I might be wrong) so the permit you should apply for is the Temporary Residence Permit - Relatives Category.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sorry for jumping on the band wagon but you seem to have lots of knowledge of this whole visa process so wondered if you may be able to help?
you mentioned about downloading forms for medical report, xrays etc from the embassy website but I am really struggling trying to find these!? Would it be possible to send me site address or links to these forms?
One other question is I am applying for an LLP and want to know if this visa and temp residency permit need to be applied for separately ?
Many thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Medical certificate:
http://www.southafrica-newyork.net/h...ms/medical.pdf

Radiological report:

http://www.southafrica-newyork.net/h...orms/bi806.pdf


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

moo72 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for jumping on the band wagon but you seem to have lots of knowledge of this whole visa process so wondered if you may be able to help?
> you mentioned about downloading forms for medical report, xrays etc from the embassy website but I am really struggling trying to find these!? Would it be possible to send me site address or links to these forms?
> One other question is I am applying for an LLP and want to know if this visa and temp residency permit need to be applied for separately ?
> Many thanks in advance for any help!





There are downloadable forms here: 
South African Downloadable Forms


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Johanna said:


> There are downloadable forms here:
> South African Downloadable Forms


Many thanks for your reply. Just a quick question, I noticed that the forms are from New York, would these be the same for me to use from the Uk?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

moo72 said:


> Many thanks for your reply. Just a quick question, I noticed that the forms are from New York, would these be the same for me to use from the Uk?


I do not know why they are from NY, I can download them from here... Home Office?

Let me have a look again?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Noticed that it is North America, perhaps you should call HA in the UK to make sure?

http://southafricahouseuk.com/visas/vis_forcit.html



South African Downloadable Forms


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

moo72 said:


> Many thanks for your reply. Just a quick question, I noticed that the forms are from New York, would these be the same for me to use from the Uk?


I think it is the same forms everywhere. I was given the same forms in the UK as I was given at Home Affairs here in South Africa.


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> I think it is the same forms everywhere. I was given the same forms in the UK as I was given at Home Affairs here in South Africa.


That's good to know, thanks!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> I think it is the same forms everywhere. I was given the same forms in the UK as I was given at Home Affairs here in South Africa.


 Thanks Saartjie.


:clap2:


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

moo72 said:


> That's good to know, thanks!


No probs. If you have any more questions, please do not hesitate to ask. Always happy to help if I can.


----------



## Nicolaxxx (Sep 15, 2010)

Saartjie said:


> Hi there. You do not say which form you have down loaded but from what you say I am not sure if you have the right one.
> 
> As you are married to an SA citizen but have only been married for two years you are eligible for a Temporary Residence Permit. Had you been in SA already I would have suggested that you applied for the Temporary Residence Permit under the Spousal category however since you are still in the UK and you are applying through the embassy I do not think that the Spousal one is available (I might be wrong) so the permit you should apply for is the Temporary Residence Permit - Relatives Category.
> 
> ...


I am enagaed to a SAfrican and have been together for over 6 years.We have a 2yr old, which Visa/permit would I need to apply for and my son???


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Nicolaxxx said:


> I am enagaed to a SAfrican and have been together for over 6 years.We have a 2yr old, which Visa/permit would I need to apply for and my son???


I think I responded to you on another thread. As you are not married I think the only visa you can go for is a Life Partner permit. Once you are married then you can apply for the Temporary Residence Permit, spousal category. For your child, as one parent is SA citizen I would suggest that you apply for his/her SA passport (using birth certificate and your fiancee's ID book to prove citizenship). Once your child has a SA passport, you can apply for Permanent Residency under section 27 (g) of the Immigration Act (being the parent of an SA citizen). This will allow you to get PR much quicker as if you apply for PR under the married category you will have to wait for five years after your married before you are eligible. If you need any more info let me know.


----------

